# Mental hygiene from a vet prepper



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

See you soon my friends: 




I have been following this guys videos for a long time and he often talks about important prepping related stuff. Throughout his videos he has continued to talk about his metal health issues stemming from his time in the service. I find the topic he discusses in this video the very definition of bravery. I'm sharing it here for three reasons. First if your a vet or anyone who suffers from PTSD or any other mental disorder seek the help you need, you are not alone. Second if you are the praying type I implore you to pray for the veterans suffering from both visible and invisible wounds. Finally if you have never heard of this guy check out some of his videos and subscribe to his YouTube channel if that's something you do. Thank you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea...This guy is the Main Prepper. When I first got into prepping he was the first guy I started with. He was excellent at telling you where you should start. How you should go through the progression and what you should be thinking as you walk through the process. I still watch him when he is on but as he stated, he is having some issues. Hope he gets through it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I've watched this guys vids! For a spell I thought maybe he and that prepper nurse were hookin up they were in each other's videos. I like both of them. PTSD sucks. It happens not because you got something wrong with you. It happens because something wrong was done to you. Big distinction. I hope he gets what he needs and keeps up the good fight.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Everyone copes in different ways. For some it is an acute manifestation. They break down suddenly and there's no telling what they may do to themselves or others. I think in most cases people who deal with death or combat situations every day suffer from cumulative effects. It can show up as heart disease, stress, anxiety and in some sad cases suicide. The problem is that most are too proud to seek treatment.


----------

